# Neighbourhood Roasters Liverpool



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Anyone tried this roaster? They are relatively local to me and their website has some interesting albeit blends and slightly expensive SO coffees. Might pop down tomorrow for a 250g bag of their Kenyan for my AP and to see if they have any stale beans to season my new Mazzer burrs.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

only spoke to them via email and seemed like decent guys, i was gonna pop round to watch a roast and try some beans but baby no2 has got in the way of everything so i've not had a chance.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I like what they are doing, and Liverpool could do with a really good roaster http://www.neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk/#roastery

Website looks great but I like to know where the beans are from not just a country, I think they are missing the opportunity to add details of the estates the beans are from by branding coffee under catchy names - "since you been gone" etc. Don't get me wrong the coffee could be fantastic but I think the marketing has over powered the product. price is a bit on the steep side as well, but as you say its worth a punt to try them out, and good luck to them as they are starting out.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

I've had a few bags from them and all have been great, I think they are a top quality roaster - worth a try


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I like what they are doing, and Liverpool could do with a really good roaster http://www.neighbourhoodcoffee.co.uk/#roastery
> 
> Website looks great but I like to know where the beans are from not just a country, I think they are missing the opportunity to add details of the estates the beans are from by branding coffee under catchy names - "since you been gone" etc. Don't get me wrong the coffee could be fantastic but I think the marketing has over powered the product. price is a bit on the steep side as well, but as you say its worth a punt to try them out, and good luck to them as they are starting out.


Havr you clicked on the individual bean descriptions?

It lists farms and origins in those on the ones I have viewed.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Website looks great but I like to know where the beans are from not just a country, I think they are missing the opportunity to add details of the estates the beans


I believe they do state this for all beans when you click on a particular product and have some further description of origins etc in the text?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've tried them several times, so far so good, nothing to complain about. Beans as well as there service have been excellent.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

your quite right - my error - maybe getting the estate info up in the initial description would be good - anyhow will give them a whirl - cheers Jim



MatBat said:


> I believe they do state this for all beans when you click on a particular product and have some further description of origins etc in the text?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Just spoke to Chris via email and he said he has some old beans I can have to season my burrs for free. Seems like a decent man, I'll pick up a bag of SO and report back.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Met up with Chris today at his roastery and he sorted me out with 4kg of old beans to season my burrs and I bought a 250g bag of their best Kenyan, had a smell of the batch of beans he had and smelled strong like Ribena and jasmine. Went home and made myself an aeropress of it as I had no other fruitier beans for brewed so couldn't wait for it to rest and it surely did taste very good, strong notes of blackcurrant and lavender, very juicy acidity, probably one of the best I've Kenyans I've had. However at £9 something for 250g it is something on the expensive side, some of their espresso blends and other SOs seem cheaper so may return to them soon.


----------



## julesjules (Jul 30, 2016)

Their pods are pretty good. Tried them at a coffee festival and was pleasantly surprised.


----------

